

Show HN: Election Analytics from the University of Illinois - jtfairbank
http://electionanalytics.cs.illinois.edu

======
jtfairbank
Hey HN! We're no Nate Silver, but the Election Analytics group at U of I has
been working really hard on relaunching Election Analytics. It aims to be a
bit more academic than the news org sponsored election insights. Can you give
me some feedback? What rules, what drools, and what do you want to see in
2016? Check in often, we post daily updates as polls are released.

Thanks a ton! Taylor

